

PayPayl Announces It Will No Longer Handle Wikileaks Donations - audreyw
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/paypal_announces_it_will_no_longer_handle_wikileak.php

======
zbruhnke
I hope WePay jumps in and takes up the donations ... freedom of speech is
important. Even if you do not agree with what WikiLeaks is doing they should
have the right to operate and receive donations

------
m0nastic
The most surprising thing to me was the fact that Wikileaks was using Paypal
at all. It seems like Paypal is a terrible choice if you're doing something
even slightly controversial.

Although I'm not sure what their other options would be.

~~~
wladimir
There are enough alternative payment system.

They were probably 'testing' Paypal, just like they did with Amazon.

Turns out another US company is unreliable.

~~~
m0nastic
Right, but they had already had their Paypal account frozen in the past. Once
they were able to resolve that, I fail to see how the first order of business
wasn't "move all of our money out of that account and find an alternative
payment processor".

------
Vidura
So isn't there any way to send and receive money online without getting
tracked and rejected by services like Paypal.

------
Vidura
So Let's boycott PayPal.

